# Second canister filter recommendation



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

My next projects will be to consolidate my 40 gal breeder and 55 gal into either a 135 gal or 150 gal large planted tank on a DIY stand and to make the 55 gal my first Cichlid tank with rocks only, which will be filtered with already running Aquaclear 110 and a Cascade 1000 filters.
I already purchased an Aquatop CF500UV for the large planted aquarium and want to add a second canister. I believe I have it narrowed down to either a Cascade 1500, a Marineland C-530 or another Aquatop CF500 UV. I have experience with Cascade and only just recently had a leak in my 700 series that I replaced in an emergency with a Cascade 1000 but otherwise these canisters have been reliable, easy to service, great media capacity and well made.
I am looking for info and recommendations - thanks to all members for any input and ideas. :fish10:


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

I tell you, at one time I thought Eheim were the only good filters. But little by little I have replaced half of them with Fluvals. To be honest with you, I like the Fluvals more now. They are very user friendly, made of hard plastic. I've never had one leak on me, so I have nothing but good things to say about the Fluval.

I have used a Marineland, they are pretty good. I think the Cascade lets a lot of water bypass the media. I don't know about AquaTop.

And that's my take. Lets wait to see what others will recommend.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

iv had 2 c-530's running non stop for 3 years on my 120.....I love them reliable super strong and lots of room to put whatever you want in the 4 trays and no bypass...good filter iv owned fluval's and rena's sold all of them for more marinelands....hope this helps good luck


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

Eheim quality is exemplary. I personally like the Fluval FX-6. I have an older FX-5 that is five years old and never skipped a beat.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

FX5 are very good and have tremendous flow rate. I have an 306 that seem really nice. Easy to service and very quiet.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

I use my FX-5 as a secondary filter now, but it looks and runs like new. I really think the Fluval is top quality and very reasonably priced for what you get. I have an older 305 and it is descent but not the same quality level as the FX-5.


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

If I had a choice, I'd go with the lastest line by Fluval. They have really outdone themselves on the line. I've had to put together a ton of them for customers and every single report back on them has been nothing but good things.

Marineland's canisters tend to be ornery when it comes to getting them started. It's what I use on my 55g, but I dread having to do the filter cleaning because of the fact it is so hard to start.

Though I have not personally used an Eheim, I have never heard a bad thing about them. Several breeder friends of mine swear by them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I say just get the one you are comfortable with and have knowledge of. I started out with Fluvals and after having a couple of issues with the brand new FX-5 I bought, switched to Eheim. What surprised me about them was how long they had been around and how long some people were saying their filters had been running. I own 7 of them now. The only thing I really don't like about Fluval is their media. If you have an Aquaclear HOB, even it has better media.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I only have experience with Fluval 206. I was amazed that it went together exactly like the instructions said. No priming problem, no leaks, no noise, great operation. 

I ditched most of the OEM media except for the Biomax. Added floss to the first basket (Black Bio foam according to Fluval) added some Biomax to the second basket and some of Dr. F&S fine filter pad to the third basket. 

Cleaning is a snap and restarting is as simple as connecting the AquaStop valves to the canister and turning on the flow.

Having said all that I selected the 206 over the Eheim because of the presence of baskets making media selection and replacement simple. I have not had any experience with any of the other brands so I can't say anything about them.


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks to all members who responded because I believe that you have changed my mind and here's why. Yesterday I finally made it out to a fairly new aquarium establishment that I was referred to by as associate at a Petco I frequent. I met the president of the business and we talked aquariums for a while. When I told him my project plans for a larger tank he brought me out back and showed me a 125 gallon former saltwater show tank on a stand he purchased from a business that closed up. He stated that he would clean it all up for me to make it look new and would sell it to me (stand included) for less than the price of a new tank alone - he actually dropped the price after we talked about fish keeping and he provided a tour of the facility. I had previously heard good things about this guy and they are all true. He is trying to make his business the premiere aquarium store in this area and he is well on his way to doing so. He even offered to obtain glass tops for the 125 and I will definitely look to him for LED lighting for the 125 and 55 gal Cichlid tank I will set up.
Since this purchase will save me time (I had originally planned on building a DIY stand) and money as well as reading all of your responses, I believe I will go ahead and purchase a Fluval FX5 or FX6 due to the recommendations, quality and size of these filters - again thanks to all of you! :fish10:


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Aquaman55g said:


> Thanks to all members who responded because I believe that you have changed my mind and here's why. Yesterday I finally made it out to a fairly new aquarium establishment that I was referred to by as associate at a Petco I frequent. I met the president of the business and we talked aquariums for a while. When I told him my project plans for a larger tank he brought me out back and showed me a 125 gallon former saltwater show tank on a stand he purchased from a business that closed up. He stated that he would clean it all up for me to make it look new and would sell it to me (stand included) for less than the price of a new tank alone - he actually dropped the price after we talked about fish keeping and he provided a tour of the facility. I had previously heard good things about this guy and they are all true. He is trying to make his business the premiere aquarium store in this area and he is well on his way to doing so. He even offered to obtain glass tops for the 125 and I will definitely look to him for LED lighting for the 125 and 55 gal Cichlid tank I will set up.
> Since this purchase will save me time (I had originally planned on building a DIY stand) and money as well as reading all of your responses, I believe I will go ahead and purchase a Fluval FX5 or FX6 due to the recommendations, quality and size of these filters - again thanks to all of you! :fish10:


Sounds like a good deal, the best of luck with it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal. Watch what he charges you for the lighting and filter. Prices online can rarely be beat even with shipping charges on top of that.


----------

